# Practice Posting >  Gianni Mosconi's Tour de France broken bike

## jimfols

https://i2-prod.mirror.co.uk/incomin...Homas-bike.jpg
Carbon Fiber bikes are all the rage.
Carbon fiber is very strong in some directions.
In other directions, not so much.

----------

